

Uber Raises Giant $1.2 Billion Funding Round At A $17 Billion Valuation - djug
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/06/uber-1-2b/

======
skizm
This looks like the 6th round of funding[1]. The title here indicates that
about 14% of the company was sold (series D). The series C round with Google
Ventures took about 13% (according to this article). Series B was from Jeff
Bezos and co. which didn't have a valuation but Uber was quoted saying "We
sold very valuable shares"[2]. Let's call series B funding at ~10 - 15%.
Series A usually takes 20%. Seed and angel rounds take any where from 2 - 10%.
Another 5 - 10% go to early employees I am guessing.

So based on my very unscientific guesswork, Uber has sold off somewhere
between 66 to 92% of their company.

I'm not very versed in this topic, but is it typical to have sold this much of
your company at this point in the game?

Let's say they IPO soon. Do they (the founders) stay in complete control of
their company? Or is that related to how they split up the stock and the terms
at which they sold their shares in each series?

[1]
[http://www.crunchbase.com/organization/uber](http://www.crunchbase.com/organization/uber)

[2] [http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/07/uber-
announces-32-million-i...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/07/uber-
announces-32-million-in-funding/)

